

My first own iOS application. I love minimalism and opinionated software - agilek
http://www.feelmoments.com

======
agilek
Hi guys, this is my first own iOS application. I love minimalism and
opinionated software, so I wanted to create something according to my beliefs.

App features: \- no login or sign-up \- no filters \- no tags \- no sharing
options \- no social media functions \- no ads

Love to hear your thoughts and learn something new...

